# Picky eater not sure how to deal with IBS



## aimeenicole24 (May 15, 2015)

Hi,

I am brand new to the boards. I have been suffer from IBS for a lot longer than I realized. I was diagnosed about 2 years ago when I finally went to the doctor with abdominal pain. IBS makes me go to the bathroom frequently, though it's not usually diarrhea... It also causes pain, cramping, bloating, constant hunger and occasional headaches.

I am a the point where I don't know what to eat any more. I have cut some things out according to the low FODMAP diet, but it's not enough. On top of the IBS, I am a picky eater. I don't like a lot of the things that are allowed on the diet. And of course there are things on the list of items I should not eat that I love. The unfortunate part about my IBS is that healthy food aggravates it. I can't eat more than a small portion of salad a few times a week (or less). I can't eat apples, pears or grapes. Carrots used to be a great quick snack for me and I can't eat them either. Peanut butter gives me heart burn, while almond butter doesn't. Dairy and whole grains don't seem to bother me at all. Because of all this, I often turn to easy to cook packaged carbs to go with protein (chicken, pork, beef) and my snacks are probably terrible.

I am very frustrated with trying to lose just a few pounds, which requires me to eat healthier. I exercise 6 times a week, doing high intensity cardio classes and weight training. I know the exercise is not the reason I can't lose weight.

Is anyone out there a picky eater, who has over come issues with IBS? I would really like some new ideas on what to try for snacks and meals.


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

Are you cooking your food? Are you peeling and cooking the carrots? Are you seeding, peeling and cooking the apples?


----------



## Belle Simons (Nov 13, 2014)

Hi, for IBS , one of the most recommended diet that I have read are soluble fiber foods and soluble fiber supplements, and must have strong hot peppermint tea


----------

